# Morocco tours



## judys19058 (Aug 30, 2009)

We are planning a tour to Morocco in conjunction with a Spain timeshare trade.  Has anyone booked a tour with Goway or Industravels tour companies?


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 31, 2009)

We used Homeric - very good prices.


----------

